# Too much line speed?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Built a 8' 4wt, I have been test casting it with different lines. A DT4 is fine loads well at short distances anything over 25feet of line it seems to run out of gas and shooting line out is a bit tough. This morning I tried a wf5 that I always thought felt a little light, it's Sage Performance line. It loads short and long and feels light in the air...but I can't slow the line down at all, no matter what how relaxed my stroke is, the line "shocks" back before it lands, whether 15ft or 40ft, and forms a "J" when it does land. This test is being done without a leader or fly attached, just the line on the grass..any ideas? Maybe I have to adjust my stroke to throw wider loops or attach a leader and test fly? or try a wf4?..the wf5 flies out of the rod like a maniac no matter what distance I'm casting like it's got a weight on the tip of it. Am I just that awesome that I can throw a line through someones chest from 40 feet away? Ha! I know that is not the case, plus I built a 4wt to get gentle like a morning rain in the springtime, or a horrific Michael Bolton song.The ratings on these blanks (all rods made actually)always seems to be off, and that seems due to casting style experience etc...and it takes a while to figure it out.
Janus


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I think you're right on when you say you might need to attach a leader and fly. How can you tell how well a rod will cast in a fishing situation without duplicating a fishing situation as closely as possible. Put on a leader and tie a piece of yarn or fabric to the end of the line and the air resistance of the "fly" and stretchability of of the leader will slow some of that shock and give you a more accurate representation of how it will cast in "real life." WF lines are closer to a bass bug taper than a DT so they are sometimes meant to throw bigger, heavier more air resistant flies.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Put a leader on this should take the "J" effect out. With out a leaders lines with continue to turn over on themselves. Give this a shot before you change out the line. Also if you drop the rod tip at the end of the forward cast you can pull some momentum off of the line. In the case of gentel presentation a little wider loop is not a bad thing. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys I will attach the leader and check it out. I got excited about the build and jumped to a conclusion too quickly about the line. Does anyone fish DT alot? is there a difference for you as far as changing the stroke and carrying alot of line in the air, shooting etc.? I mostly have used wf but got some dt for a 3wt that I have and the tiny little creeks I pass in the car..
Janus


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i only ever use double tapers for stream trout up to a 6 wt but the line manufacturers want to sell a different taper for each species---soon to hit the stores will be the crappie taper which differs slightly from the rock bass taperand slightly heavier than the chub taper- --get a leader and a fly on the rod and go back to your dt4f and back off on your power application (ive seen you cast---haha)---if you cant cast a skinny loop with all the controls that you know---go a line heavier

if you find a show that has the computer deal that analizes your casting---be sure to try it---it will give you some direction comparing you to the resident experts that set up the program


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes we've discussed the Shamu taper and the Aquarium taper for fishing in your house on those rainy days.
I'll go back to it all and ease up. I think a problem I have sometimes and maybe some others is that when you see 25feet of line laying straight out in front of you and you go to pick up your first inclination is to really power it or it won't have enough speed to get off the water and roll out behind you. Then you have to match that power on the foward cast to make it work..easy watch your arc relax..


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Left out one thing about it..I put a down locking reel seat on it. First time ever casting a rod that wasn't uplocking. Makes it feel a little different to me. Not sure if there are adjustments for a downlocking reel seat...fulcrum etc. blah.blah.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

janus
i dont see how the downlocking reelseat would make much difference---how does it perform with a leader and fly?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll let you know snow casting tomorrow


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Sounds like you need to make a trip over the border and try it out on some brookie streams and bigger creeks. Really the only way for me to test a rod out is by using it. You may find it performs a bit different on the stream where you adjust your casting stoke because of trees, lack of room...etc. 


On a side note I have a 6 weight I have been using and it never felt right I overloaded it with 8 wt line and it cast like a dream.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Fishing pole you are right..I do need to put it in a real situation. I can usually get a "feeling" by test casting it on grass if I'm building it (guide spacing etc.). I think the line ratings on rods are suggestions..I like slower rods and a way to slow then down is to upline them. But if they are too slow you underline them..have a 6 that was awful with 6 like throwing a stick through a mud wall. Put 5 on and it was a dream...even a 4dt works well. This one had me a little confused I'll have try it out later today...going to rocky sunday but I have to bring an 8wt..there it some big fish in there and if I was messing around with a 4wt and got into one(which is highly unlikely regarless of what I am fishing with) it would turn into a ridiculous situation of me holding a taco shell with a handle for 45minutes.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Went to brookside creek, by the zoo, which is right near my work. , Too bad that water has been treated so badly, it really is a nice stretch. the leader made and fly cleared up the problems, but I think dt4 is right for it. Much easier to control...ledslinger you got it right with the overpowering, less is more, plus I think the lightness of the rod threw me off a bit.. once I got comfortable with that it was much better. Thanks for all the help.
Janus


----------

